
PostgreSQL 9.5 Released - gdeglin
http://www.postgresql.org/message-id/E1aGCiB-00007z-Le@gemulon.postgresql.org
======
petergeoghegan
You've jumped the gun. Postgres 9.5 is not due to be released until January
the 7th. This link is to a stamp commit for 9.5.0; a git tag REL9_5_0 will be
created separately.

Granted, it is true that it's been determined exactly what will be in the
release. But packages have yet to be cut, and there is a media kit that has
yet to be released. We'd have preferred if you'd waited until the 7th, which
is slated as the official release date.

~~~
dang
> _We 'd have preferred if you'd waited until the 7th_

Ok, let's bury this thread so that we can have a proper thread on the 7th.
There's no hardship in waiting a couple days.

~~~
petergeoghegan
Thanks!

Hope I was not unduly curt with the poster, but there are simply no packages
available for 9.5.0 today, and won't be until Thursday. There is an official
embargo observed by the -packagers group.

------
craigkerstiens
If you're curious about what's new in Postgres 9.5 give
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What's_new_in_PostgreSQL_9....](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What's_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.5)
or
[http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2015/12/27/postgres-9-5-featur...](http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2015/12/27/postgres-9-5-feature-
rundown/) a look.

------
vdaniuk
Postgres 9.5 is a great release. Upsert is, obviously, a very welcome
addition.

But I am more interested in row level security policies and its impact on
evolution of technologies like Postgrest. It may even spawn a new generation
of backend architectures that don't really need app servers to power SPAs and
mobile apps. A possible exciting new niche for Postgres.

What is not great about Postgres ecosystem is that megacorps who benefit the
most from selling hosted Postgres instances ( AWS/Amazon and Compose.io/IBM )
are not present in the list of significant sponsors of PostgreSQL foundation!
Heroku/Salesforce is only on the Silver sponsorship level.

That's really bad.

[http://www.postgresql.org/about/sponsors/](http://www.postgresql.org/about/sponsors/)

~~~
bdcravens
Probably true of most open source projects, whether they have a foundation or
not.

~~~
asah
Took the extent that amazon sponsors open source, I suspect that'll change as
AWS RDS grows in importance...

~~~
vdaniuk
Amazon RDS support for PG was released in November 2013 so I wouldn't hold my
breath.

------
smmnyc
Release notes:
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/release-9-5.html](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/release-9-5.html)

------
sarciszewski
This is especially great news for me personally.

I'm developing an app in PHP 7 that hasn't been released yet, and I was hoping
to make it use PostgreSQL 9.5 features (i.e. modifying JSONB). But I was
worried about it not being released before my project was finished.

Luckily, I was significantly delayed!

EDIT: Looks like it actually comes out on the 7th, but my delays are pretty
significant.

------
matrix
Anyone have any idea when we're likely to see this on RDS (or Google SQL, for
that matter)?

~~~
silverlight
I thought Google SQL was based on MySQL?

~~~
matrix
It is; this is a not-so-subtle feature request on my part to Google.

~~~
duaneb
Does postgres have any use at Google? When I was there, they had many ex-mysql
people and used mysql internally (e.g. for YouTube, iirc.)

------
snuxoll
pg_rewind is great, with this the infrastructure for some really great
replication tools are in place - recovering a failed primary has been my
biggest pain point with my repmgr + barman setup, so combined with some UI
improvements (reducing the incantations needed to initiate a failover and
restore a failed primary) I'd say it could be about as painless as setting up
AlwaysOn Availability Groups with MS SQL Server.

